# Suche Echolot...



## Pudel (28. April 2010)

Wer kann mir etwas helfen. Ich suche ein Echolot um Waller beim Klopfen steigen zu sehen. Mein altes Echolot ( Eagle Strada) zeigt mir teilweise einen Schwarzen Bildschirm an wenn ich über einen Baum fahre! Damit bin ich nicht zufrieden. 
Wer kennt sich denn aus beim Wallerklopfen und kann mir einen Tip geben welches Echolot sich eignet?
Sollte natürlich vom Preis her nicht zu teuer werden. Ich dachte so an 100-150max.
Vielleicht hat auch jemand ein gebrauchtes dass er nicht mehr braucht und mir evtl. günstig geben könnte.
Was haltet ihr vom Eagle FishEasy 245 DS
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Pudel (28. April 2010)

*AW: Suche Echolot...*

OK hab etwas nachgelesen! 
Das Eagle FishEasy 245 DS kommt für mich nicht in Frage!!!!!

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Lowrance Mark 5x 200KHz???
die 220€ Marke sollte ein anderes Gerät aber nicht überschreiten!


----------



## Pudel (29. April 2010)

*AW: Suche Echolot...*

Hat keiner nen Tipp für mich???


----------



## Dirk_001 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Suche Echolot...*

Hallo,
naja in der Preisklasse wirds schwer was zu empfehlen.... |kopfkrat

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Pudel (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Echolot...*

Hb mich jetzt doch für ein Lot entschieden daß bei 349€ liegt.
Das Humminbird 718 mit QuadraBeam.
Wer kennt es, und was für eErfahrungen habt ihr damit???
|wavey:


----------



## Jedag (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Echolot...*

hej pudel,

ich kenne das Echo selber nicht, wohl aber dein Problem . Bin genauso an die Sache rangegangen wei du:
1) Mehr als 150 Euro werden es nicht -> Nach Telefonaten und Gesprächen mit Leuten die Ahnung haben hat sich rausgestellt das es dafür nur etwas gibt an dem man selber keine Freude haben wird.
2) Mehr als 300 Euro werden es nicht -> Auch schwer einzuhalten, da Batterie, Geberstange o.ä. und Koffer noch dazu kommen werden (wenn es portable sein soll)
3) Hatte dann auch das 718 im Auge, ist wohl auch nichts negatives dagegen zu sagen. Nun musst du nur noch die Frage klären ob dir die Auflösug 320x320 und die Sendeleistung von 2400Watt reicht. (max. Angeltiefe?). Kann dir momentan nicht helfen, mein Echo (737QB) kommt diese Woche erst an und wird wohl erst am Weekend zum Einsatz kommen. 
Aber vielleicht meldet sich ja noch ein erfahrener Wallerangler hier.

Gruss

Jedag|wavey:


----------



## Pudel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Echolot...*

Hallo Jedag
ich denke schon dass es reicht ich fische in relativ flachem wasser zwischen 6m und 8m. Da müsste es schon passen bin mal gespannt. Hab am WE auch frei und da sollte das Lot da sein dann wird es gleich mal getestet.
Grüße
Pudel


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Echolot...*

Da wird ein Flachwasserecho angeboten:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/shopnews.php?news_id=106&XTCsid=g0vi053r9gl54fhre7hotcbgm5


----------



## Pudel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Echolot...*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Da wird ein Flachwasserecho angeboten:
> http://www.angel-schlageter.de/shopnews.php?news_id=106&XTCsid=g0vi053r9gl54fhre7hotcbgm5


 
Das ist das Echolot daß ich am anfang meinte das 245 DS.
Nicht für meine Bedürfnisse geeignet.
Und wie erwähnt hab ich mir das Humminbird 718 gekauft. Ach wenns doch schon da wäre! :q


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Echolot...*

Na dann viel Erfolg und Spaß damit. Habe auch ein HB, das nach dem Update auf Einsatz wartet.


----------



## Pudel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Echolot...*

Schade hab das Echolot am Montag bestellt zugesagt wurde dass es noch vor dem Wochenende bei mir ist!!!
Pech gehabt bis gestern wars mal noch nicht da! :c
Na hoffendlich kommt es Morgen ich brenne darauf es endlich zu testen!


----------



## Ikonengolf (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Echolot...*

Hallo Pudel ,

hast Du Dein neues Echolot schon am Wasser getestet ?
Wäre echt net, wenn Du einen kleinen Testbericht verfassen würdest !  #6
Dank` Dir schon mal dafür ...   

Ciao  und  Petri...

#h  :vik:  #6


----------



## Pudel (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Echolot...*

Ja hab es schon getestet und bin überrascht wie viel struktur der See so hat!! Leider bin ich der Technik noch nicht herr geworden.
Ich bin definitiv sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät sobald ich es richtig behersche werde ich mich wieder melden.
evtl teste ich es am Wochenende nochmal je nach Wetterlage.
Bis dahin schöne Grüße
Petri


----------

